# Game Thread: Friday Dec. 30 Pacers vs Raptors



## Pacers Fan

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (15-11) - Toronto Raptors (6-22)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Sarunas Jaskevicius | Stephen Jackson | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff Foster | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Mike James | Joey Graham | Morris Peterson | Chris Bosh | Rafael Arajuo

*Key Reserves:*























Charlie Villanueva | Jalen Rose | Jose Calderon

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 9-3
Road: 6-8
Overall: 15-11 (4th in Central, 6th in Eastern, 11th in NBA)

Toronto Raptors
Home: 1-12
Road: 5-10
Overall: 6-22 (Last in Atlantic, Last in East, Last in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 25 ppg in last 3 games








- 37 points in last game

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Knee 







- Wrist 

*Raptors-*








- ? 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Chris Bosh vs Austin Croshere

Pacers 97
Raptors 68

WIN!


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers 95
Raptors 80


----------



## Auggie

pacers 98
raps 76


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers 101
Raptors 74


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers 97
Raptors 85


----------



## btyler

Pacers: 103
Raptors: 89


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers win: 95-87


----------



## shookem

Raptors win: 101-97.

Alvin Williams is out with a knee injury, no wait it's his ankles... no one can tell anymore.


----------



## Gonzo

shookem said:


> Alvin Williams is out with a knee injury, no wait it's his ankles... no one can tell anymore.


Sounds like a Bender.


----------



## Pacers Fan

shookem said:


> Alvin Williams is out with a knee injury, no wait it's his ankles... no one can tell anymore.


Hah. We can relate.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Finally... a win (knocking on wood)


----------



## Pacersthebest

JO is questionable, just what we needed. :curse:


----------



## Gonzo

Pacersthebest said:


> JO is questionable, just what we needed. :curse:


He better play or I'll be pissed if I go see this game to watch us get blown out by a ****ty team.


----------



## jermaine7fan

It could be a very good posibility of no JO... 

More Granger though...

I think we can still beat Toronto without JO... but Bosh is scaring me a little more now...

And I really hope Jalen doesn't whip Stephen...


----------



## Pacersthebest

I am here again tonight, it's a more normal time now. 1.00 AM this time :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

jermaine7fan said:


> It could be a very good posibility of no JO...
> 
> More Granger though...
> 
> I think we can still beat Toronto without JO... but Bosh is scaring me a little more now...
> 
> And I really hope Jalen doesn't whip Stephen...


Without JO, this could be a tough game. Jax is really going to have to take his game to a higher level(the level he should be at anyway) and Tinsley will have to be pretty close to flawless. I've still got faith, we saw much worse case scenarios then this last year and still managed to win.


----------



## Grangerx33

We will hit suicide level if we lose tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

big pacer 20 said:


> We will hit suicide level if we lose tonight.



I'm betting everything on it...we won't lose...

I'm hoping to see see Runi get out of his recent slump, and J.O. waking up and finally grabbing a rebound....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

I am hoping for a slump breakout for Roonie tonight too...

Good call on the we won with worse last year thing...

Jamal should have a feild day with Toronto's PG's... I think Jamal's play will determine the Pacers outcome big time tonight...

Not so sad if JO doesn't play tonight... I want to see Granger rip Toronto a new one... they passed on him twice before pick 17... New York did too... and remember what he did to them :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's not the Raptors that got me worried...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's not the Raptors that got me worried...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


What are you worried about?


----------



## Pacersthebest

jermaine7fan said:


> What are you worried about?


The way we play the latest games.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> The way we play the latest games.


and also when are we going to actually make the trade...
it's taking too long, and that's a major reason why we're losing...

Get this thing done already Indy.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Get this thing done already Indy.....


If it will be a good deal I won't complain, but if the deal sucks then.......


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> If it will be a good deal I won't complain, but if the deal sucks then.......


we're :curse: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

Well guys... we may have to wait a long time for the deal... if what they want isn't there... they will wait for it... up to the offseason if need be...

Look... we are still in better shape than we were this time last year... I got faith! Guys have been slumpy lately... and things are still being adjusted to the loss of Artest... It may be a bumpy road to the Playoffs this year... but I think we will get pretty far before the wheels fall off...

Good luck P's... things will get better with time!


----------



## Pacersthebest

No JO and Tisnley in the lineup :curse:


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers begin with a 7-0 start


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacersthebest said:


> No JO and Tisnley in the lineup :curse:


Tinsley simply can't stay healthy.


----------



## Pacersthebest

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley simply can't stay healthy.


True and now we play with Johnson as starter


----------



## Pacersthebest

JO enters the game :banana:


----------



## Banjoriddim

I hope it will be blowout...


----------



## Pacersthebest

At this moment I am already happy with a win.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> JO enters the game :banana:



What's the link???...

I'm getting a college game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> What's the link???...
> 
> I'm getting a college game...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


I am only following the live scores online.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

thegamelive.com 

WMRS Radio Monticello, Indiana...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers up by 10...

J.O. with 14 (coming off the bench)...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Turnover Toronto...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> thegamelive.com
> 
> WMRS Radio Monticello, Indiana...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Thanks, works good. Pacers play oke till now.


----------



## Pacersthebest

45-55 Pacers @ halftime.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. nice fader...

Pacers up by 12 ...

foul on J.O...

Bosh at the line...makes 1...makes 2nd...

A,J, misses 3???...

Bosh shoots, is fouled by Foster...

makes 1st,,,nakes 2nd...
9 seconds left...

A.J. drives to the basket, J.O. rebound but can't tip it in...

End of 1/2....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good half so far...

J.O. is playing much better..




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Win by more than six Indy...please...

Just one more 1/2 to go....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Bosh is fouled by J.O. to start the 1/2...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Makes 2 ft's...

Pacers by 8...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Tip in Foster; 13 point lead now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. with the nice jumper...

Indy by 10...

Rose misses 3...

J.O. rebounds...

S-Jax drives to the basket is fouled by Rose...
makes 1st...makes 2nd..(12 pts)...

Rose misses 3...

Bosh rebounds...

James rebound misses...

Sarunas with the ball nice pass to Jackson, he's fouled
makes 2...

Peterson jumper(12 pts)...

S-Jax is fouled by Bosh...
missed 1...makes 2nd...16/21 from the line...
..

Bosh is blocked by J.O...

Fastbreak shot is missed but Foster with the nice putback...

Timeout Raps...

64-49 Indy early in the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-Jax misses 3...

James rebound...

Rose is fouled by A.J. his first...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Foster's all over the floor...8 pts. 10 rebounds


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

16 point lead :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Fred Jones nice basket....

Bosh dunks (14pts)...

Jones misses 3..

Jackson misses 3...

foul on Fred Jones...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PAcers are ginving it away again, only a 5 point lead now.


----------



## StephenJackson

Thank God for Freddie, Foster, and AJ stopping that implosion from going all the way.

89-83 Pacers lead with 5:20 left


----------



## StephenJackson

Freddie Jones is simply amazing.

AJ has been CLUTCH.

Mike James hits a 3.

JO hits a jumper.

93-89 Pacers lead with 2:56 left


----------



## Pacersthebest

Game tied for the first time, with only two minutes to go.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pfffffffff, Toronto takes the first lead :curse:


----------



## StephenJackson

Absolutely pathetic.

When does baseball start.....


----------



## Pacersthebest

I got no words for this. Toronto leads by 6.


----------



## StephenJackson

This team is a ****ing joke, get some real GMs with some reall balls in here to get this goddamn trade done for crying out loud.


----------



## StephenJackson

We'll have one last shot at it...


----------



## StephenJackson

Toronto opts to foul us....2.5 secs left...croshere hits the first...misses the second....


AND we get the ball back...AND we bring in Runi for a clutch shot....AND he lets the ball get stolen.

I'm going on vacation. Go Yankees!


----------



## Pacersthebest

Losing from Toronto is a ****ing joke. :curse:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Is this the 3rd time we've lost to the worst team in the league?

Sarunas is messin up lately.


----------



## Gonzo

Pathetic. That's the second game in a row that we give away in the 4th quarter. Jackson plays the game with no enthuisiasm whatsoever. Jermaine only wants attention. The only guy who looked like he wanted to play is Foster. He's finally gotten into shape and got his first double-double of the season. Good job Jeff! Freddie also had a brilliant game.


----------



## Q8i

Good Game For The Raptors.. Altought, The Pacers Shud've Got This One!


----------



## StephenJackson

Q8i said:


> Good Game For The Raptors.. Altought, The Pacers Shud've Got This One!



The better team won, the Pacers by no means deserved this win. It's disgusting how horrid this team is playing right now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: Pathetic...

I had to go out early in the 3rd...man I'm glad I did...

We are sorry, and I won't bet on Indy for a loooong time...

Just pathetic...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Auggie

ok so bobcats, hawks, now raps... we're not playing too well lol
hope things go better next year.. happy new year (soon)


----------



## shookem

The problem is your rookies aren't delevoped enough to be out there in crunch time.

Granger and Sarunas basically made this comeback possible.

But Go Raptors! What a game, coming back from 16 behind? I still can't believe Indy let that lead slip away.


----------



## Gonzo

shookem said:


> The problem is your rookies aren't delevoped enough to be out there in crunch time.
> 
> Granger and Sarunas basically made this comeback possible.
> 
> But Go Raptors! What a game, coming back from 16 behind? I still can't believe Indy let that lead slip away.


The problem is that Rick played AJ too much and we couldn't get our offense going. If we would have had Tinsley for this game, we would have won.


----------



## shookem

Larry Legend said:


> The problem is that Rick played AJ too much and we couldn't get our offense going. If we would have had Tinsley for this game, we would have won.



yeah, but remember the Raps played with Jose Calderon, their best player maker, and Joey Graham only played half the first quater (and got 5 rebounds and 2 points).

both teams were without key players and obviously the Artest thing hangs over this teams head (what's their record without him? 0-4?). Not having Tinsley is a huge blow, I hope he's back for you guys soon.

Actually, I really hope this team pulls it together and starts winning games without crazyass. Just to prove to all the ******* players out there that believe they're bigger then the team or the game itself. I really hope Bird and Walsh take their sweetass time, making sure to get a great deal. A) it would set the bar higher as far as value in these situations. B) Prove that this crap isn't tolerated in professional sports. "Is that your name on that contract? Then play and play hard."
But the team really needs to start winning games to give mangement the freedom to take their time. As a Raptors fan, I know all too well about a situation like this (although, our team wasn't as good to begin with), and really wish you guys the best, rooting for you to be in the eastern elite long after Artest finds a new team to destruct.
Besides with even moderate trade value coming in return for Artest, the Pacers are better then most of the teams ahead of them right now (the Bucks and Cleveland come to mind). And other then the Heat, the Pistons and maybe the Nets, I'd rather play any team in a seven game series then the Pacers (gotta be at full strength though).

Anyways, thanks for the place to rant. After watching this team last night I feel in a better position to say everything is going to be ok (not that anyone needed that). The loss was not a reflection of how bad the Pacers are, but rather how much better the Raptors have become (7-7 in December after going 1-15 in Nov).

Stay tough Bird!


----------



## rock747

Jermaine's getting on my nerves, if it wasn't for him Croshere wouldn't have been forced to miss that second foul shot. I don't understand why the leader of the team is making stupid and pointless mistakes like that. No one cares how well Jermaine can hang on the rim. I think it's obvious though now that the team misses Artest on the court.


----------



## Gonzo

rock747 said:


> Jermaine's getting on my nerves, if it wasn't for him Croshere wouldn't have been forced to miss that second foul shot. I don't understand why the leader of the team is making stupid and pointless mistakes like that. No one cares how well Jermaine can hang on the rim. I think it's obvious though now that the team misses Artest on the court.


Agreed. Our "leader" lost us the game. Thanks Jermaine. 

The refs were pretty bad, for both teams, but it seemed like every foul they missed, they made up for it with a cheap call.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Can someone please teach us how to shoot freethrows???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> Agreed. Our "leader" lost us the game. Thanks Jermaine.
> 
> The refs were pretty bad, for both teams, but it seemed like every foul they missed, they made up for it with a cheap call.



Jermaine's been our only consistant, we can't knock him. Did he make a stupid mistake? Yeah, but it was the team's fault for blowing a 16 point lead, not JO's alone.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine's been our only consistant, we can't knock him. Did he make a stupid mistake? Yeah, but it was the team's fault for blowing a 16 point lead, not JO's alone.



Agreed S-Jax...

This sorry defeat was a team effort....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine's been our only consistant, we can't knock him. Did he make a stupid mistake? Yeah, but it was the team's fault for blowing a 16 point lead, not JO's alone.


I had that exact thought yesterday...

Did JO make a HUGE mistake... yes...

Does he do it very often... no...

You could tell he knew he had done wrong the second his feet hit the floor... I think he was just caught up in emotion from not getting a call on the play before that one...

Had JO not done that... we would have had a good shot of closing them out... but had the team as a whole not blown the 16 point lead... JO wouldn't have been in that situation... 

Did JO cost us the game... yes... but so did every other Pacer... sans Freddy... he was on... all night...


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> Does he do it very often... no...


Well, I'm not mad at him for getting T'd up on the dunk, but I'm upset with him missing the two free throws. Leaders don't miss free throws, even if they are upset.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> Well, I'm not mad at him for getting T'd up on the dunk, but I'm upset with him missing the two free throws. Leaders don't miss free throws, even if they are upset.


Actually... I was upset with the hanging... I didn't expect that... I don't he expected himself to do it either though... it just came out like emotion...

But... I was not surprised at all that he missed the two freethrows afterward... I called it... At that point in time... JO was prolly pretty pissed at himself and not very together... when JO is in a funk... he keeps himself in it... until the next game... or until the team cheers him up with something good... This is where his age comes into play... when he gets older... that stuff won't bother him as much... total mental toughness is hard to get... but JO has improved steadily at it over the years... especially from last year to this one... this may have been the first on-court display of non-veteranship I've seen out of him this year... He's improving... I don't think you will see him do that again any time soon :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo

jermaine7fan said:


> Actually... I was upset with the hanging... I didn't expect that... I don't he expected himself to do it either though... it just came out like emotion...
> 
> But... I was not surprised at all that he missed the two freethrows afterward... I called it... At that point in time... JO was prolly pretty pissed at himself and not very together... when JO is in a funk... he keeps himself in it... until the next game... or until the team cheers him up with something good... This is where his age comes into play... when he gets older... that stuff won't bother him as much... total mental toughness is hard to get... but JO has improved steadily at it over the years... especially from last year to this one... this may have been the first on-court display of non-veteranship I've seen out of him this year... He's improving... I don't think you will see him do that again any time soon :biggrin:


Well, we are only 27 games into the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Raptors 99 Pacers 97

Winner- shookem (only person to guess the Raptors winning)


----------

